# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  نیاز به نرم افزار setup سازبرای نصب BDE و sql server رو نصب کنه

## sahab555

سلام 
من یک سیستم دارم که توش هم از BDE استفاده کردم و هم از SQL Server 2000 می خواستم بدونم با Installshield امکان نصب BDE وجود داره یا نه و یا کلا از چه setup سازی می تونم استفاده کنم؟

----------


## Inprise

امکانش که وجود داره . اما بد نیست نگاهی به InstallAware هم بندازی

----------


## daffy_duck376

حتما از table معمولی در برنامه استفاده کردی . منم این مشکل رو قبلا داشتم . اگه میخوای برنامه شما بدون BDE هم کار کنه بهتره کلا TABLE رو بزاری کنار و از ADO استفاده کنی
چون بدون نیاز به درایور خاصی به بانک مورد نظر وصل میشه. هیچ زحمتی هم نداره

----------


## Cave_Man

> چون بدون نیاز به درایور خاصی به بانک مورد نظر وصل میشه. هیچ زحمتی هم نداره


مگه میشه بدون درایور؟
ADO بصورت پیشفرض توی ویندوز XP نصب شده.

برای کاری که دوستمون مسخاد انجام بده استفاده از InstallShield توصیه میشه که با یه سرچ کوچولو توی سایت مطالب فراوان است...

----------


## sahab555

> حتما از table معمولی در برنامه استفاده کردی . منم این مشکل رو قبلا داشتم . اگه میخوای برنامه شما بدون BDE هم کار کنه بهتره کلا TABLE رو بزاری کنار و از ADO استفاده کنی
> چون بدون نیاز به درایور خاصی به بانک مورد نظر وصل میشه. هیچ زحمتی هم نداره


من یک فایل dbf دارم که برای فاکس پرو تحت dos هست که باید مورد پردازش قرار بگیرد واسه همین از کامپوننت TTable استفاده کردم و از درایور Standard  و پارادوکس و با مسیر کار می کنم حالا با ADOconnection می تونم به این جدول دسترسی داشته باشم؟
چون منم ترجیح می دم به BDE وابسته نباشم

----------


## daffy_duck376

ado یک استاندارد برای اتصال به کلیه بانکهای اطلاعاتی است که متکی به درایور های BDE
نیست و درایورهای ان به صورت پیش فرض در WINDOWS XP وجود داره  و نیازی به نرم افزار install که درایور های BDE رو کپی کنه نداره تمام خصوصیاتش مثل TABLE است تنها مورد که تفاوت میکنه استفاده از CONNECTION STRIN  به جای ALIAS  برای اتصال به پایگاه داده هست
همین.

----------


## daffy_duck376

> مگه میشه بدون درایور؟
> ADO بصورت پیشفرض توی ویندوز XP نصب شده.
> 
> برای کاری که دوستمون مسخاد انجام بده استفاده از InstallShield توصیه میشه که با یه سرچ کوچولو توی سایت مطالب فراوان است...


منظورم این بود که نیازی به نصب درایور نداره بیشتر کالربران با تنظیمات برنامه InstallShield
مشکل دارن و نمی تونن درست انجام بدن واسه همین برنامه بعد از نصب اجرا نمیشه و بسته میشه  ضمنا اگه وینوز کاربر عوض بشه مجبوره دوباره برنامه رو نصب کنه در صورتی که در ADO این مشکل وجود نداره .

----------


## sahab555

> ado یک استاندارد برای اتصال به کلیه بانکهای اطلاعاتی است که متکی به درایور های BDE
> نیست و درایورهای ان به صورت پیش فرض در WINDOWS XP وجود داره و نیازی به نرم افزار install که درایور های BDE رو کپی کنه نداره تمام خصوصیاتش مثل TABLE است تنها مورد که تفاوت میکنه استفاده از CONNECTION STRIN به جای ALIAS برای اتصال به پایگاه داده هست
> همین.


من برای اتصال به sql server از ado ها استفاده میکنم ولی برای یک dbf تا حالا از ado استفاده نکرده بودم نمیدونم از Use Data Link File باید استفاده کنم؟اونهم ODBC یا Data Link File رو فقط میشناسه اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## daffy_duck376

شرمنده من تاحالا از دیتابیس فاکس پرو استفاده نکردم ولی توی این تاپیک
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ghlight=foxpro
آقای / خانم  ghabil  یه توضیح کوچولو راجبش داده میتونی با پیغام خصوصی از ایشون کمک
بگیری

----------


## m_azar

برای تبدیل اطلاعات از بانک اطلاعاتی فاکس پرو حتما باید از BDE استفاده کنید ADO جواب نمی دهد برای SETUP هم از InstallShield delphi 5 استفاده کنید

----------


## Touska

آیا هیچکدام از Setup Studio ها هست که ما Package Sql server 2000 Developer Edition رو بهش بدیم.

خودش نصب کنه با یک Instance  خاص که قبلا بهش داده شده.

موفق باشید :)

----------


## sahab555

> برای تبدیل اطلاعات از بانک اطلاعاتی فاکس پرو حتما باید از BDE استفاده کنید ADO جواب نمی دهد برای SETUP هم از InstallShield delphi 5 استفاده کنید


با InstallShield delphi 5  میتونم BDE  رو نصب کنم ولی sql server رو چی کار کنم؟

----------

